# What is Authentic Canadian Food?



## Wake

Is there more to Canada's culinary heritage than pancakes with real maple syrup?


----------



## Blackrook

In Vacouver, we had poutine, which is french fries topped with gravy and cheese.

Anything you want can be put on top of poutine, i.e macaroni and cheese, pulled pork, etc.


----------



## Sherry

Butter tart - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## OnePercenter

On this board.....Crow!


----------



## OnePercenter

Blackrook said:


> In Vacouver, we had poutine, which is french fries topped with gravy and cheese.
> 
> Anything you want can be put on top of poutine, i.e macaroni and cheese, pulled pork, etc.



Poutine is French Canadian.


----------



## cnm

Beaver?


----------



## Toro

Poutine is awesome!

Beer.

Also, bannock.  

Ketchup chips.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Wake said:


> Is there more to Canada's culinary heritage than pancakes with real maple syrup?


moose bacon


----------



## sealybobo

Wake said:


> Is there more to Canada's culinary heritage than pancakes with real maple syrup?


We all know how to finish the sentence as American as blank. The answer is apple pie. We have hot dogs. Fried chicken. What else do we have in America? The hamburger? Certainly McDonald's is an American thing. But what is there that is Canadian besides bacon? I love Tim Hortons coffee


----------



## Pogo

​


----------



## Wake

I don't think I've ever had authentic Canadian food, including poutine and bannock.

Someone please tempt me to go out and get some Canadian food.


----------



## Pogo

Again, "Canada" is a politial entity (nation), not a culture per se, so you're talking several separate cultures here including a substantial number of Inuit.

Poutine has been mentioned from Québec.  I'm not familiar with Bannock.  Here's a puddin' from Newfoundland called Figgy Duff:

*Ingredients Nutrition *
Servings 12   Units US

2 cups breadcrumbs (stale WW bread is best, eh)
4 teaspoons baking powder
1⁄2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1⁄2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1⁄4 teaspoon ground cloves
1⁄2 cup butter
1⁄4 cup milk
4 eggs, beaten
2⁄3 cup white sugar
2 lbs dried figs, quartered
1⁄2 cup pecans, chopped
*Directions*

In a large bowl, stir together the bread crumbs, baking powder, cinnamon, nutmeg, and cloves, eh.

Cut the butter into the crumb mixture using a pastry blender or two knioves until the mixture is coarse and crumbly. The butter bits should be no larger than peas.
Mix in the milk, eggs, and sugar until well blended, then add in the figs and pecans mixing gently again.
Cover and let this stand for 30 minutes. ya hoser.

Preheat the oven to aboot 250 degrees F or 120°C Grease a large steamed pudding mold. You can also use a bundt pan but you will need to cover tightly with extra heavy foil.
Give the pudding another stir before transfering to the pudding mold. Then transfer and set the clamps or cover tightly.
Place the mold into another large dish, pyrex bowl, or pot. Fill the outer dish with at least 1 inch deep with hot water, no more than 1/2 way up the mold.
Steam in the preheated oven for four hours or until the pudding is firm. Cool slightly before removing from the mold. This is best served with a lemon hard sauce.  Eh?
I've never had it -- it looks delcious except for the damned raisins


----------



## Blackrook

If you told a Canadian they do not have their own culture, then I think he might be offended.


----------



## Toro

A&W is fantastic.  I always have a Teenburger when I go back to Canada.


----------



## Toro

Nanaimo bars are fucking fantastic!


----------



## Dragonlady

Poutine - proper poutine is not made with cheese, but rather with cheese curds
Maple Candy
Tortiere (a meat pie made with spiced ground pork and potatoes - incredibly delicious)
Beaver tails
butter tarts
Nanaimo Bars
Moose meat
Bannock
Smelt
Planked Salmon Steaks
Kraft Dinner


----------



## Pogo

Blackrook said:


> If you told a Canadian they do not have their own culture, then I think he might be offended.



A _single _culture?  

Something I always do when I go to Montréal is peruse the local record shops to pick up some authentic Quebecois music.  Which doesn't exist here any more than it does in, say, Manitoba.

Then there's the whole Cape Breton tradition.  Again, area-specific, not national.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Actually bannock is from Scotland.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Crispy crunch bars.
Dont know if they have them anywhere in the states but I know they dont have em in Texas.


----------



## Toro

Crispy Crunch is awesome.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Toro said:


> Crispy Crunch is awesome.



 Yeah they are.
I have my Canadian relatives send me a case of em in the winter so they dont melt on the way.


----------



## OnePercenter

For Bripat it would be Crow.


----------



## Toro

Just got back from Canada a few days ago.  My son thinks Canadian food is better than American food.

A&W Teenburgers
Tim Horton's
Sesame Snaps
Taco Time


----------



## Wake

Does one really have to go to Canada to try authentic poutine?


----------



## Toro

No.  Not sure where you can buy it in America though.


----------



## longknife

How about seal blubber, moose fat, and 






and of course gooey duck clams


----------



## strollingbones

namoni bars however you spell it


----------



## Wake

longknife said:


> How about seal blubber, moose fat, and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course gooey duck clams



Can any of that be cooked up to be delicious?

Maybe those clams could be made into a nice meal, perhaps?

Seal blubber and moose fat? Erh... never had it, and at first thought it doesn't sound too appealing, but I'm open to changing my mind on this.


----------



## fishhardnj

burger and fries...
fishhardnj at yahoo


----------

